# Can't find slingshot



## Coopschmoozer (Dec 12, 2020)

I am new to this forum, so hopefully I am posting in the right area. I'm not new to slingshot shooting and like many of you, I have way too many slingshots, but it just never seems to be enough LOL. I'm fairly decent, but nothing like some of the folks I've seen on here. I can only hope that I'll be half as good as a lot of you. Very impressive.
So here's my question and I hope I don't come out sounding like a fool. I saw a slingshot being advertised on Facebook. It was a Chinese seller. I think the name of the site was sling shooting. I've looked on their website and several others like Dankung and I cannot find the piece. . 
The slingshot that had a rectangular site attached at the top of the fork it had center post that actually moved. it hung down and if you tilted the slingshot it would keep the center post vertically straight (I hope I'm using The correct terminology). Hopefully somebody can give me a little assistance. I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don’t think I’ve seen that one but Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That sounds like the Dragon King or Heaven Emperor sight. You can find it on the slingshooting.com site but you have to click on the link on the slingshot page to take you to the page. Or Vince has one on here in the for sale forum.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126930-heaven-emperor-titanium-slingshot-ott/

https://slingshooting.com/slingshot-aiming-device/


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

welcome to the forum


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

The Heaven emperor slingshot is a very great slingshot. But it can only be used with bands Not tubes and so it doesn't work for me anymore since I'm a full-time tube guy now. You can really dial-in Precision with a fiber optics and aiming options.

Vince


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, there's a lot of good information on here.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coopschmoozer (Dec 12, 2020)

I want to thank you all for your feedback and the warm welcome. I look forward to belonging to this group. 
I still haven't found what I'm looking for, but I'm going let it go for now. I can't imagine it will be very useful anyway. But you know how we are, we like cool stuff LOL. 
Slingshots for me pretty much turned into an addiction that keeps me out of trouble ha ha. I never thought I would get so much joy out of cutting a soda can in half ha ha. I actually keep them in a box as souvenirs.


----------

